# Picked up a nice little Traynor today



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This

http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=32&cat=18&id=93



Sounds quite nice actually.




Trying it with my number two Locking guitar, an RG1570 with EMGs.

I like it a lot so far. The cleans are VERY clean, but warm.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Nostalgia...*



Milkman said:


> This
> 
> http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=32&cat=18&id=93
> 
> ...


Back in 2000 when I was a road salesman selling parts I used to call on Yorkville. One day the buyer took me into the back to meet Ray, one of their engineers. I had been bugging them for a long time about re-introducing some tube guitar amps into their product line. Ray had designed the YCV40 and had his prototype in pieces all over his bench, patched together with wires and cords.

I was the first guy outside of Yorkville to play this amp! I was "pleased as punch", to use an old phrase. The amp impressed me greatly. Ray mostly stuck to a vintage Fender signal path, only using solid state to drive an old style springy reverb tank. He also used a Celestion instead of those old Marslands Pete Traynor put in. They were ok for the money but nowhere near as sweet as a Celestion.

You should be smiling for a long, long time!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Back in 2000 when I was a road salesman selling parts I used to call on Yorkville. One day the buyer took me into the back to meet Ray, one of their engineers. I had been bugging them for a long time about re-introducing some tube guitar amps into their product line. Ray had designed the YCV40 and had his prototype in pieces all over his bench, patched together with wires and cords.
> 
> I was the first guy outside of Yorkville to play this amp! I was "pleased as punch", to use an old phrase. The amp impressed me greatly. Ray mostly stuck to a vintage Fender signal path, only using solid state to drive an old style springy reverb tank. He also used a Celestion instead of those old Marslands Pete Traynor put in. They were ok for the money but nowhere near as sweet as a Celestion.
> 
> You should be smiling for a long, long time!


That's very encouraging thanks.

So far it's definitely exceeding my expectations. I did try about six or seven amps before settling on this based on my needs and the price to an extent.


The 2 X 12 Traynor from the same line is also very nice.

This will be the smallest conventional amp I have ever gigged with, but if dispersion should prove to be lacking my monitors are more than up to the task of filling things in on stage.

Looking forward to the next rehearsal.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

When it comes to amps in that price range, I don't think there is a better amp out there than the Traynors. I think they surpass a lot of Fender amps that are way more money in fact.

There were only 2 things that were a problem with the 50blue I owned. One, the stock tubes really don't suit the amps. If you do a retube, you will be shocked at the difference. And the amps are auto-biasing so it's really easy to plug some new tubes in.

2, the 50blue I had some with a Celestion V30 and I really don't think that speaker suits any of the amps. They are bright amps anyway, the both the V30's and Greenbacks they use are too middy to my ears. If I had kept the amp I definitely would have tried experimenting with speakers. I THINK I heard some of the newer Traynors are coming with Eminence speakers which are great, affordable speakers to check out. I never realized what a difference speakers can make till I put Webers in both my current amps. If I had known this back when I had my 50blue, I might still have it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> When it comes to amps in that price range, I don't think there is a better amp out there than the Traynors. I think they surpass a lot of Fender amps that are way more money in fact.
> 
> There were only 2 things that were a problem with the 50blue I owned. One, the stock tubes really don't suit the amps. If you do a retube, you will be shocked at the difference. And the amps are auto-biasing so it's really easy to plug some new tubes in.
> 
> 2, the 50blue I had some with a Celestion V30 and I really don't think that speaker suits any of the amps. They are bright amps anyway, the both the V30's and Greenbacks they use are too middy to my ears. If I had kept the amp I definitely would have tried experimenting with speakers. I THINK I heard some of the newer Traynors are coming with Eminence speakers which are great, affordable speakers to check out. I never realized what a difference speakers can make till I put Webers in both my current amps. If I had known this back when I had my 50blue, I might still have it.




Of course it will be a while before I can make such assessments of this little amp. So far I'm VERY impressed by the fundamental sounds. The speaker is not a greenback. It's a celestion 80? I do like celestions. As for the tubes. The stock tubes are two Sovtek 5881WXT power tubes and three 12AX7A preamp tubes.

Probably a year or so down the road I'll retube and at that time I'll look at different options.

For now I'll play it as it is and learn the sweet spots.

My initial impression is that for 40 watts this little guy is bloody loud. Should be fine for the clubs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've had my ycv40wr going on five years now. it has cured me of amp GAS. the only amp that could replace it would be an ultra-expensive tone monster, if that even makes sense.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i've had my ycv40wr going on five years now. it has cured me of amp GAS. the only amp that could replace it would be an ultra-expensive tone monster, if that even makes sense.
> 
> -dh



Hmmm, seems like I either chose wisely or was lucky.


Good to know others have had good results with this little guy.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Judging by your guitar I will guess that you enjoy playing some heavier music? If so, the Celestion will probably suit you. I guess it's a 70/80 that is in yours, which is what my Traynor ext. speaker had as well. I actually preffered it's tone to the V30 in the 50Blue because it wasn't as bright.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Judging by your guitar I will guess that you enjoy playing some heavier music? If so, the Celestion will probably suit you. I guess it's a 70/80 that is in yours, which is what my Traynor ext. speaker had as well. I actually preffered it's tone to the V30 in the 50Blue because it wasn't as bright.



LOL, that's one of the popular misconceptions about EMGs. No, I play classic rock and original music in a similar style.


All of my guitars have been upgraded to EMGs including a Tele and a lap steel.

They're perfect for the sound I need, which is not scooped high gain stuff.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman, where I started to run into issues with the stuff I mentioned was at gig volumes. That is where both channels started to sound a little harsh. The tube swap made a huge difference and only cost $50. Instead of swapping speakers, I bought a Traynor 1x12 ext. speaker and used them both.

So in case you ever find the same problems I did, those tips might help.

p.s. I wasn't referring to your pickups, I was referring to the pointyness of the guitar when I guessed heavier music


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Milkman, where I started to run into issues with the stuff I mentioned was at gig volumes. That is where both channels started to sound a little harsh. The tube swap made a huge difference and only cost $50. Instead of swapping speakers, I bought a Traynor 1x12 ext. speaker and used them both.
> 
> So in case you ever find the same problems I did, those tips might help.
> 
> p.s. I wasn't referring to your pickups, I was referring to the pointyness of the guitar when I guessed heavier music




Ah, well the pointy guitar has a bridge which stays in tune like no conventional design can. That's why I bought it.

It does look "heavy metal", but looks can be deceiving.


My stage volumes are quite low. If I need more I pump some through the monitors, but I'll know better after the next gig (Sept 8 ~9)

Thanks for the advice though. If I find the sound is not to my liking on stage I'll have that option to consider.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have really been considering getting a Traynor YCV 20wr, your amps little brother. I recently got a hand built Tweed Champ clone that is amazing, but the more I play it the more I realize that while tweed tone is amazing it's not that applicable to a lot of stuff I am playing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have really been considering getting a Traynor YCV 20wr, your amps little brother. I recently got a hand built Tweed Champ clone that is amazing, but the more I play it the more I realize that while tweed tone is amazing it's not that applicable to a lot of stuff I am playing.



I saw it there, but I felt 20 watts might be pushing it.


I really want my clean tones to be clean. The 20 watter would be a great little recording amp though.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I got to try the YCV 40 1-12 the other day.....sounds great, more Fendery sound than my Classic 30 wich sounds more on the marshall side. Both great amps for the coin in a convienient package.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I saw it there, but I felt 20 watts might be pushing it.
> 
> 
> I really want my clean tones to be clean. The 20 watter would be a great little recording amp though.



Ya amp shopping is tough for me. I normally play at point where the amp is just overdriving. But I also like to have clean headroom if needed. It makes 40 watts overkill, and 15 watts not enough at times. (the 20wr is actually 15 watts...I have no idea how that fits into their naming scheme).

I wish my old Traynor YGM-3 hadn't been such a pain in the butt to move around because at 22 watts, it would pretty much perfect.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A used YCV40WR with the cover, footswitch and a year left on the warranty for 500$, does that seem like a good deal?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

for a 40WR, yes that is a good deal. I have seen the normal YCV40 for slightly less used.

Is there any warranty remaining on the 40wr you are looking at? A lot of times you can find used ones with warranty still left on them.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> p.s. I wasn't referring to your pickups, I was referring to the pointyness of the guitar when I guessed heavier music


The pointyness of the guitar determines the type of music you play?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> for a 40WR, yes that is a good deal. I have seen the normal YCV40 for slightly less used.
> 
> Is there any warranty remaining on the 40wr you are looking at? A lot of times you can find used ones with warranty still left on them.


Yup 1 year left. I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger though, I've seen better deals, I saw a YCV40 slightly blemished going for 349+tax at L&M.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ripper said:


> The pointyness of the guitar determines the type of music you play?



It's a joke. Hence the little smiley face.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah so was mine with a more sarcastic tone to it, but I couldn't figure out which face to assign it for that one. :rockon:


----------



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

noobcake said:


> A used YCV40WR with the cover, footswitch and a year left on the warranty for 500$, does that seem like a good deal?


Yes, I sold one in pristine condition with no warranty left for $600 six months ago (Ottawa). Go for it!!

The YCV40WR with the Celestion Vintage 30 is a fantastic amp, esp. for the price, but I wanted something a bit louder, punchier and darker. 

I got myself the Fender Hot Rod DeVille 2x12 and I am pleased. Nothing wrong at all with the Traynor, just not exactly what I was after. 

DD


----------

